# New Humane Society Logo



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

http://hsus.typepad.com/wayne/2007/05/a ... id_pi.html










I like it!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My first impression is that it's too "busy" -- it makes my eyes work too hard. :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Notice that the cat is occupying the highest position :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Naturally. It's the way it should be. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I must be blind as a bat b/c I didn't notice anything at first until I clicked on the link those were animals :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That's pretty neat! 



> Naturally. It's the way it should be. :wink:


 Exactly!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I liked it better before.

The new one is neat but out of balance to me.


----------

